# HD mini 35



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

Thinking about buying an HD mini 35 For my 16'.....what are your thoughts on the setup?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

rivited hull or weld?


----------



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Darin this is Davey.....I think it is riveted. Its that new boat we got that year from Cabelas.


----------



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

*last year is what meant to type


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go with the 27 hp mini. the 35 will work but that a big motor on that light of a boat. but I could be wrong.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

davey,
i would go with something a little smaller than the 35, but that is my preference. to much HP and the boat will porpoise. although i know if it is loaded correct you may not have that problem. i would throw this idea to the mud head guys on the utah mud motor forum. they are much better at this stuff than i.
my boat is a 1648 rivited with a 23 mini and i like it!! works great for 2-3 guys and gear. 3 is a little much but it can handle it alright. here is a link to the mud motor forum:

http://utahmudmotor.com/forum/

you have a rivited hull with a modified v. not a bad boat at all!! just make sure you make my brother-in-laws pay your a rental fee when they take out your boat with your motor!!!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Davey,

I am not to savoy on the size of mud motor you would need, but i asked a few questions to the guys at Go-Devil of Utah and they said they would bring a few motors of different hp along to bolt on my boat and see how it handles when i was considering a different brand and size. Might be a good idea to give them a call as it wouldnt be a bad idea to test out a few motors and see which one fits the bill for your boat!


DiverFreak


----------



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Darin and diverfreak

I have done some research and i think the 27hp HD mini Lite might be the way to go.
I am going to dive into it a little more before the "big purchase"
Thanks for the advise from all....new to this forum and i am already liking the support it get.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Call Clint down at Mud Buddy and see what he recommends for your hull size. He’s a good guy and won’t steer you wrong on that.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would put all the ponies I could within the boats max HP rating. I have yet heard somebody tell me they have too much power!


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I had a 1648MT rivited lowe boat from cableas light boat i had a 35hp hyper on it (this was 4 or 5 years ago i don't know what a mini is) it was a screamer. like norda siad place your gear right and you'll be fine. I did have the tall transom on the boat and that is a must!! you can never have enough horse power  
TB


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

hey ,I have done the trial and error thing with differant boats and motors and spent a lot of unessacery money,after all of that I ended up with a 23mini on a 16'x48" rivited boat, It Ran okay but as all red blooded american males will tell you (more power), so I spent some more money and tricked it a little, cam , exhaust,heads,roller rockers and a 12" prop! So Now I have plenty of power and can haul what I want at a speed that is comfortable and the boat is light enough if I get in trouble I can get it out.If your budget will allow it I would suggest this, and do it at the same time it will save in the long run! If you would like to run one before you buy it I would be glad to take you out and let you try it. Call me(Marc) at 801-651-6071 if you want.


----------



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

Well we ordered the HD mini 35  
I'll let you know what the verdict is on how it works out.
I was thinking about put on the Beavertail Float extentions. Has anyone used these?
Will they work with an HD?


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

Yes I have and it helps a lot for neutrlizeing the motor weight which will help you plane out faster and carry more payload.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

You never have enough horses!


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

CHESMAN said:


> Yes I have and it helps a lot for neutrlizeing the motor weight which will help you plane out faster and carry more payload.


+1

I have them also and this is exactly what I noticed.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have pods on my little 14-36 (virtuaully making it a 16-36) and it has been worth it weight in gold for me.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have pods on my little 14-36 (virtuaully making it a 16-36) and it has been worth it weight in gold for me.


Nice! Do you still have my old rig? I bet those pods made it a little more stable and float in a few inches of water.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I sure do. How you been bud? its been a long time! Yeah, I put a new prop on her and the pods and she got up to almost 19 MPH with an empty load with just me driving it last season. Its been a fantastic boat. I did just replace the battery this last week too. that last one was shot. other than that and lights, she is pretty much the way you sold her to me. Are you guys still running that 25 mudbuddy or whatever it was? We should get together for some hunts this season.. 

Gee


----------



## idratherbehuntin (Aug 16, 2010)

So they do work with the HD? I am just affriad the pods will decrease my turn capability with a surface drive.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry man I have a long tail so they work great for me. Beavertail putts pods on all there boats I think. I would just call them and ask them if they will work. We called them and the suggested a bigger size pod then we would have thought and it has worked out great. I really makes the boat plane almost instantly and channels the water to the prop in the shallow water. I still wish I had more HP. :twisted:


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I ran my 35 Hyper on a 1648 riveted hull all of last season and it was a FAST little sucker. It did need to be loaded and balanced to perform best. Also, if I had kept that boat, I would have put some pods on the rear to help with that big heavy motor, and I would reccomend that to you as well. If you decide to go that route, get ahold of Chuck Harsin of Widow Maker boats in Ogden and he can build you a set of custom pods that will fit your boat, not interfere with your steering, and still come in cheaper than ordering Beavertail ones.


----------

